# Funny Faces



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I caught my hedgehog Phinneus making a funny face as he was eating a mealworm and I just had to share!









I changed it to my signature photo too  I thought it would be cool if other people shared photos of their hedgies making funny (or just plain adorable) faces too!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I've posted it before, but this is my favorite "funny face" pic of Stub.

[attachment=0:1kif6ld0]IMG_0180.JPG[/attachment:1kif6ld0]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Stub's face has to be one of my favorites! Also, fractured circle has one of Sweetie that makes me laugh every time I see it. I love it so much!

I've posted this one before, but it's the funniest one I have of Cholla so far. Don't have any on Zoey yet.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

These made me laugh, I hope I can catch the funny faces on the camara. The first one of Phinneus looks like he is talking and the one of Cholla looks like he's laughing his butt off, too hillarious


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OK, got one of Zoey tonight. She's so silly!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> OK, got one of Zoey tonight. She's so silly!


Love it! She looks like she's headbanging at a concert!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I love this one of Watson. He looks like he's giving me the stink eye...


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

cholla looks like he's cracking up at something funny!
bunny grinning...









peach splatting while she sleeps.









lulabelle splats so i won't see her when i catch her making a mess at night.


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

This is one of my favorites of Tenley...


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

dlwhite said:


> This is one of my favorites of Tenley...


Oh my god that is effing adorable.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

My favorite face Quinn makes is when he's crawling up my shirt at an angle and he's putting all his strength into it and he pulls his eyebrow quills down. He looks so determined! I can never get a picture of it, though.

Here's him at the vet getting his nails trimmed for the first time. Love this face.









Here's his sleepy face, one of his cutest.









Here he is hiding under his dad's belt.









&Finally his OMG I'M A'SPLORIN' face


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Beanie said:


> I love this one of Watson. He looks like he's giving me the stink eye...


love it!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I love Quinnton's exploring face! It's so intense! And fracturedcircle, the photos you posted of Sweetie remind me of this:


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

dlwhite said:


> This is one of my favorites of Tenley...


That picture is so CUTE!!!! its ADORABLE! it made me laugh and go awww at the same time!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh gawd, these are all so cute. I need to start keeping a camera around all the time so I can catch my two in the act of doing something silly.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

@fracturedcircle I have to say, every time you post photos of Harvey I melt. He just the cutest, tiniest, silliest little guy!


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

You all have great pictures :mrgreen:

Here is my favorite picture right now it my little girl Destiny :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Soraya said:


> You all have great pictures :mrgreen:
> 
> Here is my favorite picture right now it my little girl Destiny :lol:


Oh, wow! Look at that tongue!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Destiny's picture is awesome! I'm never quick.enough to get a picture of Cholla yawning. I love it!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

These are my 2 faves of Herc. I've posted the belly one before, but I couldn't resist putting it on this thread. This was the first time I gave him a mealie, and he went nuts! The other pic he was just eating dinner.  [attachment=0:2h4lgvyr]smirk shrunk.JPG[/attachment:2h4lgvyr][attachment=1:2h4lgvyr]Herc40.JPG[/attachment:2h4lgvyr]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Everyone has great pics! :lol: Though Soraya, I do think yours takes the cake! Look at that loooong pink tongue! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with LG. All of the pictures are just wonderful! Thank you everyone! I must say Hercsmom: that is what I call a real "belly laugh." Haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This thread is full of great pics! Thanks for sharing everyone  .


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

shetland said:


> Hercsmom: that is what I call a real "belly laugh." Haaaaaaaaaa


Too true!


----------

